# Three Hour Snake Battle



## markannab (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.couriermail.com.au/quest...o-carpet-pythons/story-fni9r0jy-1226763374344


----------



## princessparrot (Nov 20, 2013)

Snake catcher films snake fight Brisbane Queensland carpet pythons - Yahoo!7


----------



## Reptiles101 (Nov 20, 2013)

Didn't know carpets were that agressive towards one another.


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 20, 2013)

You learn something new every day! Had no idea that they did this!


----------

